# XC-Freeride bike for 5'4" gal



## telemarc (Jan 15, 2005)

My wife has a small bullit that weighs 40 lbs and is used in the bike park and shuttles but is too heavy to take on long rides. She also has a Trance 1 for XC rides but is not comfortable on any kind of steep downhill on it which most of our rides include. We are thinking of getting another bullit frame and switching all the parts from the 
Trance on to it to make a 30 lb all round bike. Will probably also have to get a new fork and air shock for it as well.
Does anybody have any ideas for other frames for her size?
Something small, low sa, minimum 6" travel.
Standover is important to her as that is why she finally decided on the Bullit with a 24" wheel on the rear.I think she needs to stay under 69 degrees for Head angle for confidence on the DH stuff.
We live on the west coast so riding is very technical and always involves some DH.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*xc freeride*

hi there telemarc, wow, under 30 lbs, 6" travel and all. Hey, you should check out the the classified, there's a small rfx and mauler, they should fit the bill....except for the under 30lb part. I ride a burner, which seems really versatile depending on fork, shock and tires. my bf has a rfx which i've tried at 5 and 6". My burner is around 28-29 lbs depending on parts and it can be slack with a pike at 140. Whenever I can't ride a technical section that I've tried a couple of times, I trade w/ my bf and try riding it w/ his rfx. That thing is like a tractor! if the weight doesn't bother her, as the frame is heavy, I think that's a great choice. The other one might be a 575? but I have never ridden one...my size at least. good luck! btw, I thought the trance was supposed to great ride, bummed it was sketchy downhill.

edit-one more thing about the sa, it does get high at 6" and a big fork, but I guess that's your trade-off if you need that travel. I noticed that the last time I rode his bike w/ the new fork. Here's a pix of his small rfx.



telemarc said:


> My wife has a small bullit that weighs 40 lbs and is used in the bike park and shuttles but is too heavy to take on long rides. She also has a Trance 1 for XC rides but is not comfortable on any kind of steep downhill on it which most of our rides include. We are thinking of getting another bullit frame and switching all the parts from the
> Trance on to it to make a 30 lb all round bike. Will probably also have to get a new fork and air shock for it as well.
> Does anybody have any ideas for other frames for her size?
> Something small, low sa, minimum 6" travel.
> ...


----------



## telemarc (Jan 15, 2005)

*No Turner Dealers*

Thanx, Sounds like a good option but no Turner Dealer any where near Vancouver Island B.C. so I have to check into parts availability.May go with Heckler as there is a S.C. dealer in town.By the way. Trance is a great ride but steep head tube angle and shock and maestro suspension seems very firm for a 110 lb. rider.Even with very little pressure in the shock still seems too firm. I think being designed as to not respond to pedalling takes out the small bump sensativity for a light rider. That is the complaint with SPV mas well. Most light women find SPV shocks too harsh on the rough stuff.Also with 120 lbs psi. or less in the Fox shock the rebound hardly works and is very slow even at the fastest setting


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

What sort of price range are you looking in? And are you looking for something that will allow a full seat tube?

The Devinci Guzzler and Magma are a reasonable price from what I understand, and have an xs. I don't know if there's any dealers on the Island, but if you don't mind a trip to Vancouver there's a couple here. The website says they build up to around 35lbs, but the website has them specced with heavy tires.

Cove G-spot, Cannondale Gemini, SC Heckler, Giant Reign...y'know, I'm just pulling these from another thread in another forum - everyone is looking for the perfect 30lb 6" trail bike - so pm me if you want the link. Lots of discussion in it to sift through, much of it above my technical knowledge level!


----------



## telemarc (Jan 15, 2005)

Those are good ones.Reign is out. I have one and as I said maestro suspension seems to lock out on small bumps making it haesh for riders under 125 lbs.Fine for me at 170.
Looking at Devinci . Compared the Bullit and Heckler frames today.Only .5 pound difference if you get Bullit with a Fox DHX air shock so for the extra 2" of travel she would rather build up the Bullit.Anyway narrowing it down. Devinci or Bullit. Saw a 27 lb. Bullit today.


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

Check out a Ventana La bruja or X5/6....

i think the La bruja has a slacker head angle but will be more $$. 

It has an adjustable rear chainstay so you should be good with using a 24" tire but I'm not positive about that. There are a couple for sale in the classifieds though you might need to order one to get one in the correct size.



can't go wrong with a Ventana!


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

telemarc said:


> My wife has a small bullit that weighs 40 lbs and is used in the bike park and shuttles but is too heavy to take on long rides. She also has a Trance 1 for XC rides but is not comfortable on any kind of steep downhill on it which most of our rides include. We are thinking of getting another bullit frame and switching all the parts from the
> Trance on to it to make a 30 lb all round bike. Will probably also have to get a new fork and air shock for it as well.
> Does anybody have any ideas for other frames for her size?
> Something small, low sa, minimum 6" travel.
> ...


 Build her a Nomad and the Bullit will probably sit, one do it all bike.


----------



## telemarc (Jan 15, 2005)

Unfortunately the nomad has very tall standover due to the top tube curvature.
Ordered a Bullit frame . Should be here next week. One Bullit will be built up for downhill, one for XC. Will post build and photo's later.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

yeti 575 has excellent standover, not sure if it's small enough. titus motolite comes in a very small size as i recall.


----------



## abc (Oct 15, 2004)

*Let us know...*



telemarc said:


> Unfortunately the nomad has very tall standover due to the top tube curvature.
> Ordered a Bullit frame . Should be here next week. One Bullit will be built up for downhill, one for XC. Will post build and photo's later.


Please post a follow up when it's all togather.

I'm the same height and have similar consideration. I'd love to see how the bullit works out for your wife.


----------



## telemarc (Jan 15, 2005)

*Any day*

will post pics and weights when it arrives probably in the next couple days.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Question?*

Has anyone tried the new Ellsworth XS frames? I saw one at 24 Hrs. of Adrenelin, but couldn't test ride it. How does that compare? I currently am riding an Intense Spider, very light weight (less than 25 lbs.) with 4.5 rear, 4 front travel. Haven't tried anything really challenging, but it seems to take all I give it and ask for more. Just curious about the comparisons. I don't know much in the technical aspects, but trying to learn a little bit more. I'd appreciate the info. Thanks.

Fiona


----------



## Acrophobe (Oct 29, 2011)

mine has a 5.5 EVP built up with a vanilla fork. 21"TT works great , she also has a spider 21.5"TT both work great fit wise. problem is I think she rides better on her FSR based bike, and want her to try a non VPP xc bike..


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

XS knolly endorphin or delirium.


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

One of my girlfriends is 5' 4", she loves her Turner 5 Spot, its a SM size frame, she does not stop raving about it. She says she truly discovered her potential with the Turner.

She is even getting a little cocky 

PG


----------

